# Thompson Encore?



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

They are very good


----------



## wheelgun (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't have the Encore but I have a few Contenders.The Encore can take the higher pressure round that the Contender can't.There are some calibers that will work well at that range and not all that recoil the 243 will have.
357 max
44 mag
45 win mag
454 casull ( in a Encore)
alot of others to choose from.
the 44 mag is hard to beat in out to 100 yards with the right bullet.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

The encore is a very good gun, but if you are looking at 75yds or less, why an encore? There are several handguns that will do all of your deer hunting and more from 100yds down to burning hair range. For this type of hunting, I can't think of a better reason for the 44 mag than this in what ever flavor you want. If you want a single shot, a 10 inch barreled contender just feels better for this type of closer in hunting. The 12-14 inch barrels are very accurate, but at least for me, they shoot much better from some type of rest. The 10 inch guns are very shootable offhand out to about 75yds or so on deer for me. About my limmit of deer with a wheel gun if no rest is there. With the 10 inch contender, 150-200yds can be done if a rest and proper chambering is picked. The encore weighs a bit more, and is in the same catagory of needing a rest for good shooting on my part. This is all assumeing you are in pistol mode. You can get a buttstock and long barrels for lthe encore and be shooting a rifle. This can be also done with a contender, but your choices ae more limmited. With handguns of various makes, I have taken deer with, 357, 44mag, 45lc, 357 herrit, 7mm TCU, 250 savage, 309jdj, 45-70, 30-30. I can only speak about what I have personally tried and used, but if I can help, drop me a PM. You will love handgun hunting!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

The extra barrels are a very real purchasing option. You can shoot the same weight gun actually have the same trigger, and use it for almost all of your shooting needs. I have a 22lr barrel for my contender, and shoot the heck out of gophers out to 100yds. I just like the orginal contender, but if I was to sugest a combo based on it, it would be a 22lr, a 223, and a 44 mag. If you reload, you could get by with a 22lr and a 7-30 waters. The 7-30 is a real 175yd or so deer getter. On varmits, it is up to you on how far you want to try. And since your blind has a rest, go with the 14 inch barrels. Top them off all with the same glass, and it will help you a lot. If you reload, the 44mag and 45lc can be loaded up and down to meet almost every need or want. From lite plinkers with low noise and recoil, on up to and includeing elk sized game at 75yards and closer With fast follow up shots just trigger pull away. If you know someone who owns some of the guns you are thinking about, see if you can try shooting them. Sometimes a gun just fits and good things happen. Other times, when you really have to work to get a gun to point where you want or need it to be just is not fun. If you can try before you buy, it is very good.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

You have been given some good advise as to Cartridges and Barrel Length Options.

Now if you are wanting a Single Shot Handgun to use for both Whitetail Deer, Coyotes and Varmints an Encore in .243 is hard to beat. Just this past summer I did considerable work with a buddies Encore Handgun chambered for the .243 Winchester. I worked with 2 Factory Loads and 2 Handloads for the most part.

I was disappointed in the accuracy of the Factory Loads that I tested, and for the most part learned that 100gr. Factory Ammo is not going to be driven fast enough from the Handgun Length Barrel to be much use in Deer Hunting (ie not enough velocity to expand the bullets at longer ranges). In the end I settled on a Handload using the 80gr. Speer Hot Core Spitzer Bullets. I loaded these with Hodgdon's H-4895 Powder, and was blessed with sub 1" 5 shot groups at 100 yards. The muzzle velocity for the load I settled on averaged 2920 FPS, and should suffice for both Coyotes and Whitetails. (I have used this bullet for years in other .243/6mm Handgun Cartridges).

Now if your max range is 100 yards or less, yes a .44 Magnum will indeed fill the bill, either in the form of a 10" Contender, 12" Encore or Revolver. In a 10" Contender I had excellent results from the 7-30 Waters Cartridge handloaded with 120gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips.

Yes for those times when a less than ideal rest is available I too prefer a 10" Barreled Contender.

In regards to Varmints and Coyotes, I have used the .223 Remington in both 10" & 14" Contenders, and the 14" version worked out much, much better in my opinion. Yes a .22 LR Contender can be loads of fun and quite accuracy taboot. In addition a .22 LR Contender is a great way to practice for the upcoming Hunting Season with a gun the same size and weight as your Deer Gun, and it is just a barrel away.

Larry


----------

